# .300's.....Which One?



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

Can I get some advice on a 30 caliber for elk. I've shot several elk but would like to have a .300 to reach out on the mountain tops. I see my choices are the Win Mag, H&H, Wetherby, WSM, and Ultra Mag. So many choices....So little time and money. I want a long range round but do I need the biggest or fastest? Will I gain that much more with the Ultra? I don't mind the recoil and will reload for accuracy. Thanks and God bless...<><


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

All of them are good. The 300 Win Mag is one of the more common. If you do not reload that may be a issue.


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know you said 30 cal, but I did read right past that when you said long rang elk, not recoil sensitive & reloads.

If I could pick a Weatherby it would be the .340, anything else would also have to be the time tested 300 Winnie.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I will suggest either a 338 or the 300wsm. Maybe a Indian guide to get you close.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

maranatha77 I have gone over this many times myself. I have a 300 Win Mag and a 300WSM.
If you don't reload you will find 300 Winchester Mags much more common. Also, you will find them at about half the price of the 300 Weatherby and Ultramag.
If you do reload you will find little difference in the velocity and capabilities of the 300 Winchester Mag as compared to the Weatherby. You will find a bigger difference between the 300 Winchester Mag and the 300WSM. the 300WSM is already loaded to max SAMI specs and you will be lucky to reach their advertised velocities. On the other hand you can pick up a couple of hundred feet per second reloading the 300 Winchester Mag.
I have thought many times about buying a Remington 300 Ultramag. Then I think about cost of ammo, the fact that the Ultramag I think is over bored (can't efficiently use the powder in the cartridge with less than a 28 inch barrel), and I can reload a 180 grain within 50 fps of 300 factory Ultramag.
For me the 300 Winchester is still my choice.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I like my 300wsm. Hand loads with 168 gr. barnes 
does the trick!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> maranatha77 I have gone over this many times myself. I have a 300 Win Mag and a 300WSM.
> If you don't reload you will find 300 Winchester Mags much more common. Also, you will find them at about half the price of the 300 Weatherby and Ultramag.
> If you do reload you will find little difference in the velocity and capabilities of the 300 Winchester Mag as compared to the Weatherby. You will find a bigger difference between the 300 Winchester Mag and the 300WSM. the 300WSM is already loaded to max SAMI specs and you will be lucky to reach their advertised velocities. On the other hand you can pick up a couple of hundred feet per second reloading the 300 Winchester Mag.
> I have thought many times about buying a Remington 300 Ultramag. Then I think about cost of ammo, the fact that the Ultramag I think is over bored (can't efficiently use the powder in the cartridge with less than a 28 inch barrel), and I can reload a 180 grain within 50 fps of 300 factory Ultramag.
> For me the 300 Winchester is still my choice.


What he said.  Plus it is time tested.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

A third vote for the 300 win mag.


----------



## maranatha77 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks All, I bought a 300 Win Mag in the A-Bolt / Boss, with a Shepherd scope already on it. I do have a VX-III, B&C, 4.5 - 14 handy if the Shepherd is too busy. I found it on Auction Arms. 
If any of you 300 Win Mag fans have a prefered load and bullet I would love to have some starting points to build some loads for my 300. 
God bless America, Paul...<><


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

My 300 really likes 180 gr nosler accubonds or ballistic tips ahead of a max load of H4831SC in my rifle. I use the accubonds for heavier game and ballistic tips for deer.

I tried the accubonds on deer a couple of times, but if you manage to stick one between the ribs, they tend to whistle through without much damage because of the heavy jacket. They do open up and mushroom out well on elk no matter where you hit them because of the tough hide.

The ballistic tips are a little more volatile if you don't hit bone, but heavy enough to plow through when you do on deer.

I prefer both of those for two reasons, extremely accurate in my rilfe with the same load, and they are tipped so no recoil damage to the tips in the magazine.

Lots of good bullets out there, noslers, barnes, hornady, and more. Find one that fits the game you are hunting and that your rifle likes.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree with Plainsman 100%.

You made a good buy. I have the same rifle and it will throw a 1/4" group all day with 180gr Grand Slams.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I like the Swift Scirrocco over RL-22. Start low and work up. It does a great job whether you hit bone or not. My son (14 years old) shot his first elk on Saturday with my 300WM and this bullet.


----------

